# שרשור הקרדיטים שלי



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

שרשור הקרדיטים שלי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אז התמונות הגיעו, הוידאו כאן, ואשמח לשתף אתכן בשרשור הקרדיטים שלי מהחתונה שלי בעדן על המים ב-25.3.2014, לפני חודשיים וקצת.

מקווה שתאהבו ותיהנו


עדי


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

ההצעה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קודם כל, קצת עלינו:

אני עדי, בת 32, עובדת בגיוס משאבים בינ"ל, בוגרת תואר ראשון תקשורת ואנגלית, תואר שני באנגלית עם הרחבה לספרדית. ניר בן 29, מעצב גרפי מוכשר עם תואר משנקר.

הכרנו בקיץ של 2010. הייתי נואשת וחיפשתי ריבאונד בכל אתר היכרויות אפשרי! בדיוק איזה מאמן כושר רוסי שבר לי את הלב וירדתי נמוך עד מקושרים(!) למרבה המזל ניר היה שם והתחלתי איתו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ההתחלה הייתה קצת מקרטעת, בלשון המעטה. אני הייתי קרבית ונקמנית והוצאתי את זעמי על כל המין הגברי בערך באותם ימים, אבל נירי היה פשוט מקסים ולא נכנע. עברנו משבר ענקי וכמעט פרידה חצי שנה ליחסים, אבל כאמור, עבר ונגמר. המשכנו יחד, מאוהבים וחזקים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ביוני שנה שעברה חגגתי יום הולדת 31 וניר הגשים לי חלום והחזיר אותי לגן העדן הפרטי שלי, המקום האהוב עליי, העיר הכי רומנטית שקיימת, במדינה האהובה עליי בעולם.

סטוקהולם, שבדיה.

הוא קנה לי כרטיס טיסה, הזמין לנו סאבלט מדהים וזו הייתה הפעם השנייה שלי בסטוקהולם, והפעם גם הוא התאהב בה. המוזיקה, התרבות, השפה, האנשים, הבלונד השופע שבדיה היא הרבה יותר מרק איקאה.... ביום הראשון שלנו בעיר הפלגנו לאי הויקינגים, בירקה, שם הייתה מושבת הויקינגים הראשונה בהיסטוריה. לימים (למעשה חודש מאוחר יותר), נאמץ כלבה ונקרא לה בירקה. ונהיה כבר משפחה קטנה...


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

ההצעה(2)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז חזרה לעניינינו (הכלבה תמיד מסיחה את דעתי, אחרי ההפלגה לאי הקסום בירקה וטיול בן חצי יום, חזרנו למרכז סטוקהולם. רצינו לתפוס את הטיול האחרון ברכבל על הגלובן.
הגלובן הוא המבנה הכדורי הגדול בעולם והוא נמצא בסטוקהולם, שבדיה. יש לו חשיבות וערך סנטימנטלי עבורי, כי הרומן שלי עם שבדיה התחיל בשנת 99, בבנייני האומה בישראל דווקא,
כשהזמרת השבדית הנ"ל פרצה אל תוך חיי בהינף בלונד:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQpkZNcdjTE

כך התחיל גם הרומן שלי עם האירוויזיון, אבל שוב, דעתי מוסחת...

בחזרה למרכז סטוקהולם. השעה שמונה וחצי וניר משום מה מתחיל להיות לחוץ. הוא מתעקש שחייבים להספיק את הטיול האחרון ברכבל על הגלובן, רק שזה אמור להתחיל עוד עשר דקות. רצים לאוטובוס, יורדים מהאוטובוס, דופקים ספרינט לגלובן ומגיעים מתנשפים ומיוזעים (כמה שאפשר להזיע בקץ השבדי של 15 מעלות בערב בדיוק כשנסגר הטיול האחרון. רק אנחנו ועוד משפחה שבדית שם. נכנסים לקרון הרכבל והוא מתחיל לעלות עוד ועוד ועוד ואז...מגיעים לקודקוד. סטוקהולם פרושה מתחתנו וניר מבקש שאני שנייה אקח ממנו את התיק כי הוא צריך לקשור שרוכים - ואני מרב התרגשות ופליאה לא שמה לב שהוא עם מגף בלי שום שרוך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- אני מביטה על סטוקהולם אהובתי בעיניים כלות וכשאני מסתובבת, נירי כורע ברך ונותן לי טבעת. ואני לא אומרת כן, אלא רק שמה אותה ואומרת או מיי גאד או מיי גאד או מיי גאד.

המשפחה השבדית המשועשעת בשלב זה מנציחה את הרגע בתמונה - ששלחו לנו עוד באותו הערב


----------



## Princess Lotta (7/6/14)

שמתי לב שרשמתי חצי סיפור
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז בקצרה, אותה זמרת מ99 ניצחה בקדם אירוויזיון השבדי שהיה ב2008, נכון מאוד - זה התקיים בגלובן שבשבדיה ומכאן הערך הסנטימנטלי של המקום עבורי.

הגלובן הוא בית למופעי מוזיקה גדולים, לאמנים בינ"ל ומקומיים, והיה ההיכל של קדם האירוויזיון השבדי - המלודיפסטיבאלן...


----------



## nitzan gng (11/6/14)

קוראת באיחור!... מקסימים!!


----------



## Princess Lotta (11/6/14)

מוטב מאוחר...תודה רבה 
אולי עוד אגיע ל2000 צפיות.

אנילא רחוקה


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

טבעת האירוסין
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טבעת האירוסית עוצבה ע"י ניר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והוכנה ע"י דניאל קלר, בוגרת שנקר.

הרעיון היה ששני קווים מתחברים נכרכים זה בזה ויוצרים עולם חדש ושלם ביחד - ולי העיגול הזכיר גם את המבנה הכדורי בו התארסנו, הגלובן.


----------



## haych (6/6/14)

קוראת ונהנית, ובהודעה הזאת כבר קיבלתי צמרמורת


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)




----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (7/6/14)

הטבעת ממש יפה!


----------



## shiwii (7/6/14)

וואו, איזה רעיון יפה!


----------



## elinoket (8/6/14)

סיפור מהממת וטבעת מהממת!


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

הכאב ראש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי שנחתנו, תרתי משמע, התחיל הכאב ראש כאב ראש כאב ראש כאב ראש. אתם יודעים, זה מהפרסומת.
אנחנו רצינו חתונה קטנה, וההורים התעקשו על יותר גדולה. אח"כ נאלצנו לסור מהתאריך המקורי שרצינו, ושם הכאב ראש רק התחיל.
התהליך עצמו לא היה קל. רווי בהרבה מאוד לחצים, סחטנות רגשית, איומים (בכל זאת, אנחנו גרים בנתניה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) מאבקי כוח, דרמות, בכי ועצבים. 
אבל בתוך כל זה, הייתה ודאות אחת. גן האירועים עדן על המים, בשנייה שנכנסנו, התאהבנו וידענו - זה המקום שלנו. 

(המשך יבוא אחרי ארוחת הצהריים עם בעלול


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

עדן על המים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
במסגרת החיפוש אחר מקום, ראינו 3 גני אירועים, גן הפקאן, עדן על המים ועלמה. כשנכנסנו לגן הפקאן - שידענו שיעלה פחות מהשאר- קבלו אותנו בחום ובסבר פנים, היו אדיבים ומנומסים. עם זאת, יצאנו קצת מבולבלים. המקום לא השאיר בנו תחושת וואו שציפינו לה, ומנהל האירועים שישב איתנו אמר שאף מקום לא יעשה את זה, לא יהיה מושלם. ואז הגענו לעדן על המים, וזו הייתה אהבה ממבט ראשון. 

בהתחלה קצת חששנו כי הם היו מאוד עמוסים בזוגות כל הזמן. בהמשך הבנו למה.

למרות שזה עלה מעבר לתכנון המקורי, ההורים מיד נעתרו כשהבינו כמה התאהבנו במקום. הרעיון של חופה על המים קסם לנו מיד. האינטימיות שלנו כזוג, המתאפשרת דווקא בשל הריחוק מהקהל. אהבנו את הלפידים מסביב לבריכה המוארת, הפנסים בעצים, החופה המרשימה והאולם עצמו - עם המנורות דמויות הפנסים הסיניים המעוגלים, קיר הלבנים, הריהוט הסקנדינבי החם והנדיב והעובדה שהמבנה עצמו נראה כשואב מהשראה נורדית/וויקינגית ומסוגנן בהתאם.

בהמשך התהליך ובעיקר לקראת החתונה הבנו עד כמה קבלנו החלטה נבונה. בביטחון, ברוגע, במקצועיות ואדיבות אין קץ, עוזי הוביל את הצוות, רות החזיקה את היד, שלומית הציעה אוזן קשבת - וכולם גם יחד עזרו לנו לרקום חלום של חתונה. הם אפילו עזרו לפתור משבר שהתעורר מול ההורים. הם נסכו בנו ביטחון וידענו לאורך כל הדרך שאנחנו בידיים תומכות ומחבקות. הם היו פשוט מדהימים. מהפגישה הראשונה ועד הרגע שבו עוזי, מנהל המקום ומנהל האירוע שלנו, קרא לנו להגיע לאזור החופה.


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

עדן על המים(2)


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)

עיצוב:טל דביר (פתאום אני קולטת ששכחתי את 
מעצבת הבית המוכשרת של עדן שאחראית על עיצוב החופה הנפלאה, הפרחים, סידור השולחנות, הפמוטים וכד'.

אז סליחה ומקווה שלא שכחתי אף ספק אחר

זה היה בתום לב, היא עשתה עבודה מאוד טובה!


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

עדן על המים(3)


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

קייטרינג: בראף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנשים תמיד מדברים על האוכל. לעזאזל, תמיד כשאמא שלי הייתה הולכת לחתונה - מאז שהייתי קטנה - כשהיא הייתה חוזרת הייתי דורשת דיווח שוטף על האוכל. איך היה מה היה. למרבה האירוניה, היא תמיד אומרת שהיא שונאת אוכל של אירועים ושהסתפקה בסלטים. אז ככה:

אחרי שסגרנו מקום, כבר בנובמבר שעבר, ישר קבעו לנו טעימות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היינו מבסוטים ורעבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז מה אכפת לנו לזלול כמה חודשים לפני החתונה? רצינו שכמה שיותר דברים ייסגרו כמה שיותר מוקדם וידענו שעדן עובדים עם בראף. הטעימות שלהם היו עצומות!!! בכמות, במגוון, באיכות! הגענו לטעימות עם ההורים של ניר ואמא שלי לערב שהיה עם עוד כמה זוגות והגישו לנו מכל טוב ונתנו לנו דף לרשום הערות. חלק מהדברים אכן נכנסו לתפריט, הבשרים, הסלט האסייתי, קינוחי שוקולד למיניהם - אבל מן הסתם שלא טעמנו/לא הוגש לנו הכל. גם כך התפוצצנו! 

הטעימות היו מאוד משביעות...רצון! בנינו תפריט די מהר לאחר מכן, בעזרתו האדיבה של רונן מבראף שפשוט פינק פינק ופינק אותו בעוד ועוד עמדות ומגוון מנות והשיא(!) 7 סוגי קינוחים כולל וופל בלגי, אינעל העולם, איזה כיף לאורחים שלי...ובכן אנחנו אכלנו לפני החתונה עצמה אוכל שהוגש לנו לחדר חתן-כלה. האורחים אמרו לאחר האירוע שהאוכל היה פשוט מדהים - בשיחות איתנו ובעיקר עם אחרים. דאגנו שיהיה שפע לצמחונים, אבל גם בשר ודגים, אסייתי ומקומי. התפריט באמת היה עשיר בצורה לא רגילה...ככה בשלוף אני זוכרת פרגיות, אנטריקוט, סלמון, פולנטה, בטטה, אורז בר,  פיש אנד צ'יפס, דים סאם, קבב טלה, מרקים (סוף מרץ היה קריר)....אחחחחחחח כמה הייתי רוצה להיות אורחת בחתונה של עצמי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




החלטנו ללכת על בופה/מזנון ממספר טעמים:

1. המחיר, לא מתעלמת מזה לרגע. אבל יותר חשוב היה לנו-
2. המגוון, כי ידענו שנקבל הרבה יותר עמדות תמורת כספנו
3. הדינאמיות, הנוחות של פשוט לגשת ולקחת ולא לחכות בשולחן
4. האופי הצעיר והנינוח יותר של בופה, שכל אחד ייקח מה וכמה שירצה
5. חתונה קטנה - 250 איש, ידענו שלא יהיו תורים בעמדות ולא תהיה בעיה.

וכך אכן היה.


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

קייטרינג: בראף(2)


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

שירים שאוהבים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האמת היא שאולי הייתי צריכה להתחיל עם זה, כי שירים היו לנו עוד לפני ההצעה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כבר מזמן היה ברור לנו ששיר החופה יהיה "יסמין" של הפיל הכחול.

כשיצאתי עם ניר לדייט שני או שלישי הוא הזמין אותי להופעה של הפיל הכחול (עוד חודש מיום שהציע). הוא עיצב להם את כרזת המופע ומאוד אהב אותם.

אני מאוד אהבתי את יסמין
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז עוד לפני שהוא הציע לי נישואין כבר אמרתי לו "איזה שיר יפה זה יהיה לחופה, לא"?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לזכותי ייאמר שזה באוויר כבר די הרבה זמן ושאנחנו גרים יחד כבר למעלה משנתיים אז זה לא שהפלתי עליו פטיש אוויר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ואכן, זה היה שיר הכניסה שלנו לחופה...


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

שיר שבירת הכוס: Marry Me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז על אהבתי לאירוויזיון כבר התוודתי, ובכן... שיר שבירת הכוס היה דווקא הצעה של ניר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שתפסה אותי באחת הנסיעות להורים וקרעה אותי מצחוק. השיר שייצג את פינלנד שנה שעברה.

כאמור, זה היה עוד לפני שהצעת נישואין רשמית הייתה באוויר, אבל כבר בחרנו שיר משעשע, קצבי, כיפי, שיכולנו לדמיין אותו מתנגן על רקע אינספור נישוקים באוויר (שלא ייהרס האיפור
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) והוא עבד מצוין
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 באו אליי לא מעט אנשים אחרי החופה ושאלו אותי מאיפה הבאתי אותו ואמרו שהבחירה גאונית ומדוייקת להפליא: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdU02F9lT2g

זה שיר על כלה לחוצת חתונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והקליפ בהתאם. כל קשר בינו לבין המציאות הינו....ובכן....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אנשים ממש ממש התלהבו מהבחירה, ואני לא רק מדברת על פמליית חבריי הגייז המעלפים שעשו שמח והרימו כל הערב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, יש עומק מסוים לשיר, בסאבטקסט ובאופן שהופיעו איתו שנה שעברה על הבמה - והוא המאבק להכרה בנישואי וזכויות גייז בפינלנד, שכנראה פחות מתקדמת מהסקנדינביות אחיותיה. תחברו את זה לפטיש הסקנדינבי+אירוויזיון שלי והבחירה הופכת למאוד ברורה...


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

המילים:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
Krista Siegfrids – Marry Me 

Spying on you undercover
Drinking coffee with your mother
Am I getting closer?

Baby I feel like a sinner
Skipping dinner to get thinner
Where is my proposal?

Im your slave and youre my master
Oh, baby come on take a shot!

Marry me, Ill be your Queen Bee
Ill love you endlessly
Ill do it for you, for you, for you
Yeah Ill do it for you
Marry me baby!

Ill play your game, Ill change my last name
Ill walk the walk of shame
Ill do it for you, for you, for you
Yeah, I do it for you
Marry me baby!

Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh ding dong!
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh ding dong!

I know where the futures heading
I can see my perfect wedding
Isnt that just bracing?

I dont think there are no ladies
Who will give you cuter babies
Isnt that amazing?

Im your slave and your my master
Oh, baby come on take a shot!

Marry me, Ill be your Queen Bee
Ill love you endlessly
Ill do it for you, for you, for you
Yeah Ill do it for you.
Marry me baby!

Ill play your game, Ill change my last name
Ill walk the walk of shame
Ill do it for you, for you, for you Yeah Ill do it for you
Marry me baby!

Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh ding dong!
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh ding dong!
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh ding dong!
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh ding dong!

This is the day
I dont wanna wait much longer now
If you run away
Im gonna find you anyhow!

What you waiting, what you waiting, what you waiting, what you waiting for?!

Marry me, Ill be your Queen Bee
Ill love you endlessly
Ill do it for you, for you, for you
Yeah Ill do it for you
Marry me baby!

Ill play your game, Ill change my last name
Ill walk the walk of shame
Ill do it for you, for you, for you
Yeah, I do it for you
Marry me baby!

Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh ding dong!
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh ding dong!
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh ding dong!
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh ding dong!


----------



## Frau Shnorkel (6/6/14)

חחחח גדול! את מכירה את הפארודיה? 
הם עושים אחת כל שנה לאחד מהשירים בתחרות! בינתיים אגב הם באמת התחתנו, בשוויץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זו האחרונה:
http://youtu.be/hNUN_GLaIjY


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

ברור, דקל ובסטיאן! דקל בפייס שלי


----------



## Frau Shnorkel (6/6/14)

עולם קטן


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

זה לא מפתיע בהתחשב בזה שנשארו בערך 4 
אנשים בארץ שעוד אוהבים אירוויזיון...


----------



## Fufu The Girl (8/6/14)

גדול!!!


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

ריקוד ראשון: Angels
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מאמינה שרובכן ככולכן מכירות את השיר, וניר מאוד אוהב אותו, והיה לי חשוב שירגיש בנוח כי הוא לא אוהב לרקוד, בטח לא כשכל העיניים נעוצות בו. מאחר וזה שיר שגם אני אוהבת ומתחברת אליו, ושאני באמת מרגישה לפעמים שניר מלאך שנשלח אליי, ושהוא טוב מדי מכדי להיות אמיתי, הלכתי על זה בשמחה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luwAMFcc2f8


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

עיצוב ומיתוג: ניר בעלי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נירי עשה הכל(!) כשזה הגיע לעיצוב ומיתוג.

הכין את ההזמנה והמעטפות כמובן, פתקיות הושבה, מפת הגעה, באנרים גדולים לתלייה בכניסה. הוא עיצב לוגו ובדמותו הזמין חותמת שעווה, כאשר רכשנו שעווה והתכנו אותה - ולאחר מכן חתמנו כל מעטפה שנועדה למעגלים הקרובים יותר. הוא השקיע המון כסף והמון זמן ומאמץ וכמובן שקטף שלל מחמאות על התוצאה.

אני הסתפקתי בכתיבת המלל בהזמנה, שכן מילים הן הצד החזק שלי והוא מאייר ומעצב להפליא...

הלוגו שלנו הוא ילדה נסיכה הרכובה על גב אריה.

הוא מייצג את החיבור של שנינו לעולמות של פנטזיה ואגדה (כן, גם נרניה) ואת הצד הילדותי מעט שיש בנו. בנוסף, ניר מזל אריה ומאוד מתחבר לחיה הזו, ואני? כנראה קצת ילדה קטנה לפעמים, וכן, כנראה גם מתפנקת מדי פעם כמו נסיכה...


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

הזמנה, מפה, מעטפה, חותמת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כאן ניתן לראות את הסגירה - בחותמת שעווה אדומה, את האיור בחזית ההזמנה ומפת ההגעה בגבה, וכמובן את המעטפה שניר עיצב.


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

פתקיות הושבה


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

עיצוב לוגו וחותמת: ניר


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

חזית ההזמנה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עם ציטוט מסרט אהוב על שנינו: הנסיכה הקסומה


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

הבאנרים בכניסה


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

ההזמנה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז כאמור אני כתבתי את המלל בפתיחת ההזמנה.

מטעמים מובנים חתכתי את חלקה השני שכלל פרטי התקשרות, בין היתר.


----------



## ronitvas (9/6/14)

מרגש!!! 
לא מגיבה על כל תמונה, אבל הכל עד כה מושלם!


----------



## shiwii (7/6/14)

מהמם! גם אני רוצה...


----------



## Ruby Gem (7/6/14)

וואו, איזו השקעה!!!


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

טבעות: גראס/הבורסה לתכשיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הלכנו בהתחלה לג'קסון אבל לא אהבנו את אווירת השוק והטבעות היחידות שמצאו חן בעינינו ממש לא היו זולות. אח"כ כיתתנו רגליים מחנות תכשיטים אחת לשנייה ולבסוף ניר מצא את הטבעת שלו בגראס ואני את שלי בבורסה לתכשיטים. כל אחת מהן עלתה כ-1000 ש"ח. שנינו אנשים של זהב לבן/אדום (לא צהוב!) ושנינו מאוד מרוצים מהטבעות שלנו.


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

איפור ושיער: ניבה ויולא
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מה עוד לא נאמר על ניבה?! מתוקה, מצחיקה, בעלת אופטימיות מדביקה ואופי כובש, מרגיעה, מקסימה, אדיבה...מוכשרת ברמות על 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אם יצמידו אותי לקיר ויגידו תמליצי רק על ספק אחד, אני אצעק: ניבההההההההההההההההההההההה!!!!!!!!!!!

ניבה שעשתה אותי הכי יפה שאי פעם הרגשתי, הכי נסיכה ליום אחד (אלא שגם האיפור וגם התסרוקת נשארו מושלמים עד למחרת בבוקר(!)
ניבה שהצחיקה אותי ועזרה ונתנה כל מה שביקשתי, שהקדימה בחצי שעה כדי שאני אהיה הכי רגועה, ששיתפה פעולה עם כל גחמה של כל צלם, שעזרה עם השמלה והתכשיטים, שהצחיקה אותי לכל  אורך הדרך, וייפתה אותי באופן שהרגיש לי, שלא מתאפרת, טבעי, נכון, מושלם. פשוט לא הרגשתי מחופשת. הרגשתי אני הכי יפה שאוכל להיות.

ניבה נתנה לי גם מחיר נוח ואף איפרה וסירקה את אחותי, ואיפרה את אמי. כולנו היינו מרוצות עד השמיים ומוקירות לה תודה וחיבה כה רבה.

בנות חיפה והקריות, חדרה וגם נתניה - אל תהססו. הבחורה אוצר עם יד אמן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 האיפור לא דרש חצי תיקון ונשאר מושלם, והתסרוקת גם


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

איפור ושיער: ניבה ויולא


----------



## Ruby Gem (7/6/14)

אין על ניבה!!! 
האיפור והשיער ממש יפהפיים!


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

שמלה: עליזה גרטס
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מרגע שראיתי את העיצובים של עליזה, כל ניסיון שלי למצוא דבר אחר (זול יותר) שמתקרב אפילו לסגנון שלה, הסתיים בכישלון קולוסאלי.

אז נסענו עד חיפה וזו התוצאה היפה....אני אוהבת רומנטי, עדין, קלאסי, תחרה, כל השמלות שלה מדהימות והתאהבתי בראשונה שמדדתי. כן כן כן בכיתיייייייייייייייייי כשמדדתי אותה, גם בפעם הראשונה וגם בפעם השנייה - אבל לא בחתונה המחיר להשכרה בסופו של דבר היה לא נעים לא נורא כזה, באיזור הממוצע... כי לקחתי שמלה מקולקציות קודמות, אבל וואו כמה מחמאות שקיבלתי עליה. הרגשתי פשוט נסיכה


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

שמלה: עליזה גרטס(!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רציתי לציין שנתקלתי בביקורות שליליות למדי על הסטודיו של עליזה ולא הבנתי למה. ובכן, אני שמחה לומר שעד היום אני לא מבינה. עליזה, ובעיקר ג'ודי המלבישה, קבלו אותנו בחום, בסבלנות, כאשר כל בחורה שמגיעה עושה זאת לאחר שקבעה פגישה והיא זוכה לכל הזמן ותשובת הלב והפרטיות שבעולם. קיבלנו יחס הוגן, סבלני, מפרגן, וג'ודי פשוט הפיה הטובה של סינדרלה. ואכן, כך הרגשתי כששבוע אחרי נאלצתי להחזיר את השמלה, איתה קבלתי גם של, גם עליוניות וגם הינומה...


----------



## Ruby Gem (7/6/14)

איזה יופי של תמונה 
השמלה מאוד עדינה ומחמיאה לך.


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)




----------



## arapax (8/6/14)

אין על שחר


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

שמלה+של, עליזה גרטס(3)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בכניסה לחופה


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

שמלה: עליזה גרטס (4)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כי היופי נמצא בפרטים הקטנים


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

חליפת חתן ויקטוריאנית: איביי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גאה ומאושרת לומר שאני מצאתי לו את החליפה (אחרי שבארץ פשוט לא מצא) שהוא אוהב והזדרז להזמין.
מחיר כ-800 ש"ח עבור ג'קט, ווסט ומכנסים. החולצה הלבנה והנעליים נקנו בנפרד בקניון הזהב.


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

נעלי כלה: ליידי קומפורט
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עלות: כ-300 ש"ח למיטב זכרוני.

גוון פנינה, עקב בינוני, עבה למדי. הנעליים היו סופר נוחות ולא רציתי להוריד אותן ולהחליף בנעליים ה'נוחות' והשטוחות שקניתי במיוחד. לא היה שום צורך. ואני יכולה להמשיך לנעול אותן אחרי החתונה בכיף


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

תכשיטים: מגנוליה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כפי שכבר ציינתי אני אוהבת רק כסף וזהב לבן, כך שסט הפנינה של מגנוליה היה בחירה טבעית למדי, במחיר מאוד נוח. שרשרת+עגילים+צמיד עלו לי יחד פחות מ350 ש"ח הודות למבצע שהיה להם על פריט שני ושלישי. הייתי סופר מרוצה. מגנוליה סניף עיר ימים, נתניה.

ברשותכם אמשיך יותר מאוחר - כי המשפוחה מגיעה לראות את הוידאו. מקווה שיש היענות ושאני לא סתם חופרת כאן לעצמי - כי זה מעייף!!!

כל התמונות המצורפות צולמו ע"י שחר דרורי ושותפו לאומנות הצילום, יואב.


----------



## Frau Shnorkel (6/6/14)

ממש לא חופרת לעצמך! מחכה להמשך


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

זר ורדים: פרחי מזי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שימו לב, הם נמצאים ברחוב הרצל ולא בקניון עיר ימים כפי שמצוין באינטרנט. חוץ מזה, הם נתנו אחלה שירות והיו אדיבים ונחמדים. (ניר אומר, הוא קנה את הזר).


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

צלם סטילס: שחר דרורי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את הצלם בחרנו מאוד מהר, בעקבות המלצה חמה של דוד שלי. אז מעבר לזה ששחר צלם מעולה, ולוכד רגעים קטנים ומגניבים ובעיקר אמיתיים ומרגשים מאוד - הבחור שנון, מצחיק, חברמן, קליל, משקיען שאין דברים כאלה. לצילומי האירוע עצמו הצטרף צלם בשם יואב, אך איני יודעת את שם משפחתו, הוא עובד עם שחר.

הלוקיישן הראשון שלנו היה קרון רכבת בתחנה הנטושה בחדרה.

הרמתי כל הזמן תשמלה כי לא רציתי שתתלכלך, אבל עדיין יצאו תמונות ממש יפות


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

בלוקיישן השני, חורשה (אלא מה?)


----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (6/6/14)

צלם נוסף, יואב


----------



## Princess Lotta (7/6/14)

תמונה נוספת שיואב צילם


----------



## Sofi Sh (7/6/14)

איזו תמונה מדליקה!!! 
ובכלל- התמונות מהממות!


----------



## Ruby Gem (7/6/14)

איזה תמונה מגניבה! אהבתי!


----------



## ronitvas (9/6/14)

להגדיל!!!!!


----------



## Princess Lotta (7/6/14)

רב מחתן: יהודה ישרים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
'נדלקנו על יהודה בחתונה באוקטובר שעבר באמורס. יש לו קול רדיופוני כזה נעים וחם והוא ניהל את הטקס באופן כה כנה, מרגש, אך בלתי כבד/חופר בעליל, שאמרנו מיד זה לזו - הוא יחתן אותנו. וכך היה. יהודה נפגש איתנו והכיר אותנו וחיבר עלינו ברכה אישית שכללה את בירקי הכלבה שלנו, את אהבתי לשבדיה ולאירוויזיון ואת אהבתו של ניר לקומיקס ואומנויות לחימה, וקצת על היחסים שלנו, על התכונות שאנו מעריצים זה בזו, טיפה מכל דבר.

יהודה הוא רב היישוב החילוני לפיד, ויש לו היכרות רבת שנים וחיבה לקהל החילוני. הוא רב של צהר, ודרכם גם עשינו את התהליך שהיה פשוט וקל. פגישה של שעה במשרדם, הדרכת כלות קלילה ומעניינת באזור מגוריי, טבילה במקווה נאות שקמה ראשון לציון - חדש, נקי, מומלץ, הבלנית נחמדה ומשרה רוגע - מומלץ! בקיצור כל הקטע הדתי והטקסי שפחדתי ממנו הסתדר בקלות ולטובה.

לאלה מכן שטרם התחתנו - לכו על צהר, מומלץ בחום. הרב יהודה ישרים הוא משקיען אמיתי, מציע אוזן קשבת וזמינות גבוהה, לוקח את הזמן להכיר את הזוג ומנהל טקס מרגש ושונה, קליל, מעניין, אישי. הוא גם מנעים בקולו לפי השירים שאתם תבחרו. ונדיר - הוא לא מאחר - אפילו מקדים.


----------



## Princess Lotta (7/6/14)

מוזיקה: מוש, אופוריה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז אני חולת אירוויזיון, ולא רק מהשנים המוקדמות, והשירים שכולם מכירים, כמו הללויה, נתתי לה חיי, עוד נגיע ועולה עולה (למרות שכל אלה היו בחתונה שלי אלא בעיקר דברים עכשוויים מהשנים האחרונות, שאת רובם, למעט זה: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pfo-8z86x80 , אתם כלל לא מכירים.

וכן אני נוראאאאאאאא אוהבת שפות, אז אצלי בחתונה היו אנגלית, עברית, צרפתית, ספרדית ואפילו שבדית - האהובה עליי במיוחד.

וזה היה ה'תנאי' שלי למוש: אירוויזיון והמון, והאורחים פשוט אהבו את זה. קפסולות שלאגר קטנות ומדביקות ב-3 דקות, שאנשים לא הכירו אבל לא היה אכפת להם כי דאגתי לממתקים מוזיקליים מדבקים מהשנייה הראשונה וממכרים ברמות. חוץ מאופוריה, שאתם כאמור מכירים היטב (כן, זה מאירוויזיון, לפני שנתיים זה ניצח) היו גם שירים שנדהמתי מכמה הם הקפיצו תרחבה:

נראה לי שהכי הלכו טוב:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pedf_OQmcmI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWx4gAdONmk

שהם גם שירי ערסים לייט, גם עם סאונד 'מזרחי' וגם לחובבי אירוויזיון אז זה הלך אחלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חוץ מזה הצעירים יותר עפו על:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y77A9-hQAp0 של קסקדה המוכרת לרובכם

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBBOl2_hsLE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KEPVDgDetI

המבוגרים יותר עפו על עולה עולה ועוד נגיע
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בכל אופן, מוש היה ממש סבבה עם הסטייה האירוויזיונית שלי ושילב שירים שביקשתי ממנו בכיף.

*מעבר לכל - הייתה ההפתעה שבעלי המדהים הכין לי...ברכה אישית לנישואינו מהזמרת האהובה עליי בעולם (שבדית, נו מה?), שרלוט פרלי (זוכרים את ההיא שהתחילה הכל ב99, מתחילת השרשור?) הברכה הוקרנה על המסך בעדן על המים, ואני (וחבריי חובבי האירוויזיון) התרגשנו עד דמעות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSBZ9oAr8i0


----------



## haych (7/6/14)

מה?! איך הוא גרם לה לעשות את זה? 
איזה משקיען, כל הכבוד!!


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)

הוא שלח מייל למנהל שלה קימפה, שמכיר אותי 
מלפני כמה שנים, למעשה אוגוסט 2010 , שזה חודש בדיוק לפני שהכרתי את ניר(!) טסתי אז לשבדיה לראשונה, כדי לפגוש את שרלוט. 
אז היא נתנה לי ספר במתנה והצטלמנו עם דגל ישראל וישבתי איתה מאחורי הקלעים לשיחה נרגשת...

אז מן הסתם היא זכרה אותי ושתפה פעולה בשמחה

(תמונה מהפגישה ב2010)


----------



## Princess Lotta (7/6/14)

מגנטים: אייל, מגניסימו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אדיב, מיקצועי, נעים, שירותי מאוד, מחיר נוח, הגדלות, עותקים בשפע, קולאז'ים...הכל בספק אחד. מומלץ בחום, ותכלס, מגנטים זה ה'שי' שהאורחים הכי מתלהבים ממנו, כן, גם היום

עיצוב: נירי. ציטוט: הנסיכה הקסומה.


----------



## Princess Lotta (7/6/14)

נשאר רק ירח הדבש והוידאו....והוא בהעלאה 
צלם הוידאו ניב מוסמן עשה עבודה נפלאה, אולם תאלצו להמתין בסבלנות - יש קליפים מדהימים ומרגשים (אני כל הזמן בוכה בקליפ החופה אבל היי, זו לא חוכמה). אשמח כמובן לכל תגובה על השרשור.

תודה רבה על ההמלצות לניבה ומגניסימו - שקבלתי בפורום הזה ועל התמיכה הרבה, העצות וההבנה עד החתונה...

מקווה להישאר פעילה גם אחריה. 

מחר אוסיף את פרק ירח הדבש והקליפים, מבטיחה.

הולכת להשרות את הידיים במים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 פיייייי כמה הקלדתי וחפרתי לכן....

ביי בינתיים


----------



## haych (7/6/14)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
אתם ממש זוג חמוד (עם כלבה חמודה!) ונראה שארגנתם חתונה שהיא "אתם". מי יודע, אולי גרמת לעוד כמה אנשים להפוך לחובבי אירוויזיון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המון מזל טוב והמשך חיים נפלאים יחד!
(מחכה לקרוא את ההמשך).


----------



## Princess Lotta (7/6/14)

תודה שהגבת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה דיי מבאס להשקיע כל כך בשרשור ולקבל 500 צפיות ו-2 וחצי תגובות. אבל אני באמת מעריכה את התגובה שלך ושל פראו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נראה לי שיהיה מיותר להשקיע עוד זמן ומאמץ בתיאור והעלאת תמונות ירח הדבש, כי מה הטעם בשיתוף כשאין עניין?...לקח לי כמה שעות אתמול השרשור הזה...

את הקרדיטים וההמלצות שלי נתתי.


----------



## Ruby Gem (7/6/14)

תמשיכי! 
אני מאוד נהנית לקרוא, גם אם לא מגיבה הרבה.


----------



## haych (7/6/14)

אל תתיאשי! 
קודם כל, לאנשים לוקח לפעמים כמה ימים להגיב. אני בטוחה שיהיו יותר תגובות בהמשך.
דבר שני - 500 צפיות (אנד קאונטינג) אומרות שיש עניין!  מבינה את התסכול שלך בכך שלוקח המון זמן לעלות קרדיטים. אני כתבתי את שלי במשך כמה חודשים וערכתי אותם כמה וכמה פעמים לפני זה, ולקח לי 3 ימים להעלות הכל (טוב, גם כתבתי המווווון...)

ודבר אחרון - גם קרדיטים לירח דבש יכולים מאוד לעזור. כך שכמו שעזרת לבנות שיקראו את השרשור הזה בעתיד בנוגע לחתונה, כך תוכלי לעזור גם בתכנון הירח דבש.

וחוץ מזה (אגואיסטית שכמותי) בא לי כבר לקרוא...


----------



## Princess Lotta (7/6/14)

תודה רבה 
האצבעות שלי קצת NUMB כרגע, אנסה להמשיך מחר


----------



## ray of light (8/6/14)

מזל טוב!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נראה מקסים ומרגש!
שיהיה לכם המון אושר ומלא אהבה


----------



## nitzan gng (11/6/14)

מזל טוב!! 
מודה שלא קראתי הכל הכל אבל ראיתי את כל התמונות הרבות והיפות שזה תכלס החלק הכי כיפי והיה ממש כיף לראות! 
ההצעה מרגשת ממש, המיתוג ברמה גבוהה ושניכם נראים מאוהבים ויפים! והתמונות מירח הדבש מדהימות!!

עושה חשק להעלות קרדיטים גם! (אם את זוכרת התחתנו בהפרש של כמה ימים ממש אך אני צללתי לשגרה של לימודים ועבודות וממש מחכה לרגע שאוכל להתפנות ולהעלות גם קצת תמונות)  מרגיש כמו קלואוז'ר טוב לכל החוויה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שיהיה לכם רק אושר ושמחה וחיים מאושרים!


----------



## nitzan gng (11/6/14)

ועוד משהו- 
ראיתי עכשיו את הוידאו מהחופה מהלינק שבחתימה שלך ו--וווווואוווו!! איזה מרגש זה!! 
ממש רואים עליך כמה את מתרגשת, ועל האיש שלך רואים שהוא פשוט בעננים! 
אז זה ממש כיף לראות ותודה שחלקת את זה!  
עכשיו אני עוד יותר מחכה לווידאו שלנו, שמתעכב קצת, בא לי להרגיש מחדש את הרגעים האלו גם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וראיתי שכתבת כמה פעמים שהתבאסת שלא הגיבו הרבה - ואני רואה שעם הזמן עוד אנשים מגיעים ללקרוא את הקרדיטים (כמוני, שבכלל אמורה לעבוד כרגע אבל...). 
ואני חושבת שכתיבת הקרדיטים היא גם משהו כיף לעשות בשביל עצמך -  שיש לך מקום שריכזת בו את כל הסיפור חתונה שלכם עם תמונות ועם כל הפרטים החשוב שתוכלי לחזור ולהסתכל בו מתי שיבוא לך - זה די מגניב!

קיצר פעם שלישית - מזל טוב!


----------



## Princess Lotta (11/6/14)

כן, כן, את צודקת כמובן....בסופו של דבר 
התגובות הגיעו והן היו חמות ומדהימות 

תודה!


----------



## Princess Lotta (7/6/14)

וידאו: ניב מוסמן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני בוכה כל פעם שאני רואה את זה....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0gpTmKW_c8


----------



## Ruby Gem (7/6/14)

גם אני התרגשתי.... 
אתם מקסימים!


----------



## Princess Lotta (7/6/14)




----------



## סימהמה (7/6/14)

מקסים ומרגש! 
שיהיה המון מזל טוב! כיף לראות חתונות שבהן האופי של הזוג בא לידי ביטוי באירוע, בין אם זה בעיצוב ובין אם זה במוזיקה


----------



## Princess Lotta (7/6/14)




----------



## Mikey Weiss (7/6/14)

איזה כיף לקרוא הכל! 
אז מה אם כבר ראיתי את כל התמונות בפייסבוק, ואת הקליפ של שרלוט ראיתי מזמן, ולינקים לשירים מהפלייליסט לא ראיתי בכלל אז יכולתי לשער. ברגע שראיתי בפייסבוק שהתחלת להעלות את התמונות רצתי לכאן והלכתי לחפש שרשור קרדיטים כי רציתי לקרוא באופן מסודר מההתחלה עד הסוף. חבל לי שלא יכולתי להיות בחתונה יחד עם שאר חברי הפורום, ומחכה לראות את תמונות ירח הדבש שלכם, שגם אותן כבר ראיתי אבל אז מה, הן מדהימות מספיק כדי לראות אותן שוב. רק חבל שהתגובה האינסטינקטיבית שלי לתמונות שלכם משם היא לרוץ להזמין כרטיסי טיסה ואין לי כסף לזה...

את הסיפור של ההכרות שלכם דווקא לא ידעתי - ובאהבה שלכם לפנטזיה כבר חשדתי (חובבת נרניה והנסיכה הקסומה ועוד רבים וטובים כאן) אבל שמחה לראות שקיבלתי אישור רשמי שאני לא היחידה שבפנים עוד לא לגמרי התבגרה... אתמול ראיתי צילום של ההזמנה בפייסבוק וה"יו! הנסיכה הקסומה!" שלי היה מספיק חזק כדי שהשותפה (הקנדית) תסתובב מהמטבח לשאול מה אמרתי.


----------



## Princess Lotta (7/6/14)

יקירתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה רבה על כל מילה.

מקווה שראית גם את שני הקליפים (מחרוזת דיסני ויסמין+MARRY ME). יש עוד קליפים כמובן אבל נראה לי שמבחינת הרשת נסתפק בדברים האלה (ובהירו שכבר ראית).

את מוזמנת להמשיך לעקוב בפייס כי יש עוד איזה אלף תמונות


----------



## butwhy (8/6/14)

כמה מילים.. 
עדי יקרה,
אנחנו לא מכירות בכלל, ואני לא יודעת להסביר את זה, אבל יש בך משהו שמאוד מאוד מרגש אותי. גם ההודעות שאת כותבת בפורום, גם ההתרגשות הגדולה סביב החתונה שלך שעברה אפילו דרך מסך המחשב (לא רק עכשיו, אלא גם בשלבי ההכנות), גם ההתלהבות שעולה מהדברים שאת כותבת - הם כולם מאוד נוגעים לליבי, בלי שאוכל להסביר זאת יותר מדי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני מאחלת לכם המון המון שנים מאושרות ביחד, מלאות בשירי אירוויזיון, בסיפורי פנטזיה ובנסיעות לסטוקהולם.
כיף שאת פה בפורום וכיף שהעלית קרדיטים. אני אישית מאוד אשמח לקרוא גם קרדיטים של ירח דבש (גם אנחנו נוסעים לאירלנד לירח דבש! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
שיהיה המון המון מזל טוב.


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)

תודה רבה מכל ה-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אכתוב על אירלנד וסקוטלנד השבוע, כמה שאוכל, כשהאצבעות יתאוששו מהשרשור ומהעלאת אלבומים וסרטונים בפייס


----------



## Fufu The Girl (8/6/14)

עדי,
הייתה לכם חתונה מהממת, היית מדהימה!
רואים את האהבה המתפרצת ממכם בתמונות.

מאחלת לכם עוד הרבה רגעי אושר ואהבה שכאלה...

מזל טוב!


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)

תודה רבה כל כך


----------



## orangeada (8/6/14)

הכל נראה מקסים ובטוב טעם! 
איזה יופי של תמונות, נראה (ונשמע!) שהיה אירוע מעולה שהוא לגמרי אתם..
המון מזל טוב בדרככם המשותפת


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)




----------



## yael rosen (8/6/14)

פשוט להתאהב בכם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ככל שאני קוראת את מה שכתבת, כך אני מוצאת את עצמי מתאהבת בכם.
לכל פרט יש משמעות, עומק ואמירה - אני מתה על זה !!!! זה מכניס נופך אישי כל כך לחתונה.
יש דברים שאי אפשר להגדיר במילים, מין אנרגיה נעימה יפה ואנושית - זה מה שעולה מתוך התמונות והמילים שהעלת לכאן. ממש נמלאתי אושר ונועם אינסופי.
אני רק יכולה להניח שגם תם ואורחיכם חשו כך.

המון מזל טוב, כיף שזכיתם לא רק לאהוב ולהיות נאהבים, אלא גם בחתונה יפה כל כך.


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)

תודה רבה כל כך...איזו תגובה מרגשת...


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)

אירלנד+סקוטלנד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
המסע שלנו באירלנד וסקוטלנד
את ירח הדבש שלנו סגרנו מבעוד מועד – 6 ימים באירלנד, 6 בסקוטלנד, ולקינוח יומיים בלונדון – של שופינג בעיקר, לפני החזרה לשגרה...
אני ממש ממש שמחה שקנינו כרטיסים לשבוע אחרי החתונה, כי הנחיתה חזרה אל קרקע המציאות כה קשה. ממליצה לכל הבנות לעשות, ולא לחכות. כל כך קשה אחרי שחצי שנה תכננת והזמנת, נפגשת והכנת לקום לוואקום כזה בו פתאום את כבר לא בלב העניינים, וכל מה שיש לעשות זה עבודה אפורה וסידורים רגילים – אז אנחנו החלטנו שלא, את ירח הדבש אנחנו לא דוחים. 
יצאנו בדיוק שבוע אחרי החתונה, ב-3.4 למסע שתחילתו באירלנד. כפי שבטח כבר הבנתם, אנחנו טיפוסים רומנטיים אך לא שנטי-בנטיים. בכל רגע נתון נבחר באירופה הקסומה והקלאסית ולא באי נידח תכול מים, לא משנה כמה חופיו לבנים ומזמינים.

ברוח הפנטזיה והרומנטיקה, התרבות הקלטית, שחופפת במידה רבה לנורדית, ואהבתנו המשותפת לקלאסיקה ותרבות, היסטוריה ונוסטלגיה, טירות ויערות – בחרנו באירלנד וסקוטלנד.


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)

דבלין
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התחלנו בדבלין, אמנם עיר אפרפרה למדי (איפה היא ואיפה סטוקהולם הצבעונית שטובלת בירוק יער וכחול אגמים...) אבל שנינו, שלא שותים (אפילו לא צ'ייסר בחתונה) גילינו דווקא את תרבות הפאבים, ולא רק מבחינת השתייה.הפאבים הצבעוניים נראים כמו קוביות לגו קטנות שזורקות כתמי צבע מקומיים על העיר האפורה הזו. המוזיקה האירית שמתנגנת בערב בהופעות חיות וחמות, המקומיים הנלהבים, וכן גם הבירה שזורמת כמים... האווירה תמיד שמחה ומלהיבה...בלילה השני היינו בפאב בו ציירו לי תלתנים על הלחיים והלהקה המקומית נגנה נעימה אירית מהמסיבה שהייתה בירכתי הטיטאניק - המסיבה הראשונה של רוז עם העניים, למי שזוכר.... כל הפאבים שביקרנו (3 ביומיים!) היו באזור הטמפל בר – אזור של פאבים וחנויות מזכרות – שנתגלה כאומנם ממוסחר, אך שמח ואנרגטי. הפאבים היו מדהימים (כמה קשה יהיה לחזור עכשיו לפאבים 'איריים' בארץ..למרות שהם עושים עבודה די טובה), האוכל היה טעים – יש להם קטע קטלני של פטריות קלויות פריכות בפירורי לחםשמגישים בכל פאב – פשוט אדיר, והיה לנו שפע של אוכל להזמין, לא יקר, מנות יחסית נדיבות, ומבחר גם לצמחונים – ושנינו כאלה

*טיפים לבנות היוצאות לירח דבש באירלנד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









יומיים בדאבלין זה מספיק - מעבר לפאבים אין שם יותר מדי מה לעשות





ארוחות הבוקר בפאבים אדירות - תמיד יש שעועית לבנה ברוטב מדהים ופטריות מטוגנות - נשמע מוזר על הבוקר אבל אתם תתרגלו וגם תתמכרו - ובכלל אל תצפו למצוא באירלנד יותר מדי גבינות וירקות - כי אין





האלכוהול זול למדי, הגינס לא כאלה מדהימות כמו שעושים מהן, עניין של טעם אני מניחה, אבל מעדיפה לף בלונד ווינשטפן ושות





האירים אנשים מדהימים, חמים ונדיבים - תגידו במלונות/בי אנד בי מראש שאתם מגיעים לירח דבש וינהגו בכם בכבוד מלכים, יפתיעו עם שדרוגי חדרים, קאפקייקס, שוקולדים, עלי ורדים, ברכות ושאר הפתעות





החלק הדרומי של העיר נחשב ליותר איכותי אבל דווקא הצפוני יותר יפה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ממליצה לישון במלון הטירה קלונטארף, בצפון אבל לא צפון מדי - מלון מטריף ומפואר למדי - אך לא יקר בכלל!

בכלל - המלונות והביאנבי באירלנד במחירים נוחים מאוד

בשני הלילות הראשונים באירלנד ישנו בגיבסון - מלון 4 כוכבים מאוד מרווח עם גישה קלה למרכז העיר, ובלילה האחרון במלון הטירה קלונטרף.*


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)

הספרייה בטריניטי קולג'


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)

הפארק באזור טריניטי


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)

קלונטרף - שינה חלומית במלון-טירה


----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (8/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)

בדרכים של אירלנד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שכרנו רכב (מראש, כבר בארץ) יצאנו מדבלין, והתחלנו לחקור את הדרכים היפות והירוקות של אירלנד - מהצד השני של הכביש.

האירים אוהבים מאוד ליסוע מהר, ברירת המחדל שלהם היא 100 - נא לקחת בחשבון כשנוסעים בדרכים תחמניות ועקלקלות, אבל הרכב ששכרנו היה פיתרון קל, מהיר, נוח ולא יקר באופן מפתיע - לגלות את דרום אירלנד היפה. יש המון ירוק, אגמים ובתים כפריים מקסימים, כמעט כל מקום שווה עצירה. אבל הכי אהבתי את העיירות הקטנות והצבעוניות על הדרך, ובכל אחת מהן טירה, חורבה, מבנה עתיק - או שכל התשובות נכונות. אירלנד בדרכים זו אירלנד האמיתית והמדהימה.


----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)

טירת וגני בלארני
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נראה לי שפשוט אתן לתמונות לדבר בעד עצמן. פשוט אל תוותרו על חצי יום (לפחות) בבלארני, אחת משכיות החמדה של דרום אירלנד!


----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)

נירי איש הברזל


----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)

הלוחש לסוסים


----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)

טבעת קרי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כשהצהרנו על כוונתנו היומרנית לעשות את טבעת קרי ביום, נתקלנו בעיקר בלעג ואיחולי הצלחה ציניים. אז אמנם לא לגמרי בעצמנו - כי הכבישים צרים, גבשושיים, מתעקלים בטבעות סביב הים, על צוקים ובהרים - במהירות 100 קמ"ש כמובן - אבל לקחנו day tour מודרך באוטובוס שיוצא מקילארני (העיירה הכי מדהימה באירלנד!) ועשינו זאת. ולהלן התמונות.


----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)

כמה חמודה - ככה מסריחה


----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)

ואז ניר 'זכה' בבובת וולברין בקינדר שלו 
וכמובן שהתחיל לצלם אותה בכל אתר שני שעצרנו בו...


----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)

מה-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לצוקי מוהר המרהיבים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
צוקי מוהר הם אחת מהאטרקציות התיירותיות המרהיבות ביותר והמתאימות ביותר לירח דבש.

אחרי שסיימנו את טבעת קרי (לינה ב-וודלון האוס)

הצפנו אל הצוקים המדהימים ועוצרי הנשימה של מוהר.

כמה נקודות לתשומת לבכם:






הצוקים יפיפיים אבל קר וצונן שם (לא שאירלנד חמימה אבל שם קר במיוחד)





האתר נפתח מוקדם וכעיקרון מספיקות שעתיים-שלוש לביקור ממוצע





ישנה הפלגה מאוד מומלצתמעיירה סמוכה במספר מסלולים למרגלות הצוקים - לצערינו תנאי מזג האוויר לא אפשרו זאת עבורנו





יש רק שני בתי מלון בליסקנור - עיירה מאוד מנומנמת, שקטה וקטנה ליד הצוקים. באופן מפתיע המלון המפואר שבהם, אינו יקר בכלל - החדרים עצומים בגודלם, מרווחים ומפוארים -

וזה שוב המקום להזכיר לכם להזכיר להם שאתם בירח דבש בעת ביצוע ההזמנה - סביר להניח ששודרגנו - הם אפילו לא זורקים מילה בנושא בדרך כלל, זה מובן להם מאליו...


----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)

כן, היה עד כדי כך קרררררררר 
ניר כמובן היה מבסוט עד השמיים


----------



## ronitvas (10/6/14)

תמונה מעלפת


----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)

בעיירה ליד הצוקים (עדיין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
כל עיירה שם זה כאילו נכנסתם לפרק של Reign, נסחפתם בזמן ואתם פשוט שם. הכל כל כך ציורי, אפי, רומנטי, קלאסי...בכל עיר או עיירה יש לפחות טירה אחת...שטובלת בירוק וכחול מטורף.


----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)

מלון צוקי מוהר המפואר, שעולה פחות מ450 ש"ח 
ללילה...

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...fs_of_Moher_Hotel-Liscannor_County_Clare.html

http://www.booking.com/hotel/ie/cli...utm_campaign=IL&trip=U5aWNgokK0YAAFi5140AAAAa

ועכשיו כשאני רואה תחדרים הסטנדרטיים (המקסימים) שלהם, אני מבינה שעוד שדרגו אותנו, ובענק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היה לנו חדר ענק עם ספה, שולחן כתיבה, שולחן קפה, מרפסת, ארון גדול...היה שם הכל

וארוחת הבוקר שלהם (כמו רב הארוחות באירלנד) הייתה מצויינת!


----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)

צוקי מוהר היפים


----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)

מוזיאון הפולק בונראטי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני לא בנאדם של מוזיאונים סטנדרטיים ומנות יתר של היסטוריה ומידע. אני כן מאוד אוהבת מוזיאונים חוויתיים, כאלה שמקנים תחושה אמיתית של נוכחות בזמנים אחרים. 
בעלי חיים, טירות, חנויות מיוחדות, מזכרות ייחודיות, מאכלים מקומיים, שחזורי בתים ורחובות - בקיצור מוזיאונים פתוחים, זה כבר יותר העניין שלי. אם אפשר לטייל, לטפס, לראות, להריח, לגעת, לטעום ולחוות - זה הרבה יותר מדבר אליי מאשר מוצגים מאחורי זכוכיות.

אז אמנם בונראטי זה לא סקאנסן - המוזיאון הפתוח הגדול והטוב בעולם - כזה שצריך איזה 10 שעות כדי לגלות את עולמו, (סקאנסן נמצא בדיורגארדן, סטוקהולם, שבדיה - אלא מה?), אבל הוא בהחלט משקף ומגלם נאמנה את רחו התקופה. יש שם....טה דם טה דם...טירה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ממש מגניבה (אבל גם אני וגם ניר חולי טירות) שאפשר לטפס במדרגות ולעצור להיכנס ולהצטלם בחדרים. יש שם שחזורים של בתי איכרים וסוחרים מפעם, יש שם חיות מתוקות ומדהימות, וולפהאונדז - שבגלל שבאירלנד תמיד גשום - נראים כמו סמרטוטים ענקיים אך חביבים להפליא
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חיות משק - ניר פגש חזרזירון קטן וחביב דמוי בייב, ליטף אותו ועשה לו נעימי מאחורי האוזן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, כבשים - שאגב המדינה הזו מלאה בהם ברמות שזה אין לתאר (באירלנד קבלתי שם חיבה נוסף מה-מה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), סוסים ננסיים ומה לא.

למי שלא חובב חיות כמונו - או סתם מתעניין גם בדברים אחרים - יש שם שחזורי חנויות מפעם, שחזורים של בתי עיירה וחנויות - קנינו שם פוסטרים ומפות וינטג', אנחנו חולי פרינט אגב וחזרנו מהטיול עם שלל פוסטרים (שמסגרנו כמובן) של טיטאניק, ביג באנג, מפות עתיקות, הדפסי נוף ועוד ועוד. יש שחזורים של חנויות, כנסיה, בית ספר, בתי רופאים, חייטים ובעלי מלאכה שונים.


----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)

חשים את עצמנו מלך ומלכה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בטירה כמובן


----------



## Princess Lotta (10/6/14)

וולפהאונדז


----------



## Princess Lotta (11/6/14)

תאודור


----------



## Princess Lotta (11/6/14)

מה מה שוקיסטית


----------



## Princess Lotta (11/6/14)

אירלנד: סיפור אהבה 
אסכם את אירלנד באנקדוטה קטנה שמדברת בגדול.

על הדרך ליעד שאיני זוכרת כרגע, עצרנו ב17:00 מורעבים , באיזו עיירה מנומנמת שאני אפילו לא יכולה לבטא את שמה. ניר פטפט בתחילה בנימוס עם הבעלים, שכמובן התעניינה במה שהביא אותנו לשם, כה רחוק מישראל והכל...בכל זאת, יעד די נדיר... ואז התיישבנו לארוחה צמחונית, קיש, פשטידה, סלט, טעים ולא יקר...ולקראת סיום, הדבר המדהים הבא הגיע לשולחננו, קינוח על חשבון הבית. זו הייתה הפעם הראשונה בחיי שטעמתי פאבלובה והיא הייתה פשוט אלוהית.והבעלים ניגשת ומברכת אותנו ומחייכת ומאחלת אושר ואהבה, על חשבון הבית, כמובן.

מהרגע שהגענו למלון גיבסון בדבלין, וחיכו לנו קאפקייקס עם כרטיס ברכה מהצוות, דרך כרטיס הברכה והקמע האירי שחיכה לנו בחדר ב-B&B של דזמונד וסוזן בווטרפורד, מהשדרוגים לסוויטה במלון צוקי מוהר, ולחדרים עם מרפסות במקומות אחרים, ועד לחיוכים, לשיחות, לחיבוקים - האירים הם אנשים טובים ונדיבים, מלאי כבוד ומארחים מופלאים. התאהבנו באירלנד, אך לא פחות מהמקום - נקשרנו לאנשים. 

אירלנד של ירח הדבש שלנו היא סיפור אהבה. במכלול יש יותר מפאבים, נופים קסומים, עיירות ציוריות, ארוחות בוקר מסורתיות עשירות (שעועית ברוטב מתקתק, פלחי עגבניה קלויים, פטריות מטוגנות, ביצי עין ופרוסות לחם טרי...ולאוכלי הבשר גם נקניקיות). בסיפור שעובר דרך נהיגה מהירה בצד שמאל, יש אנשים טובים בצדי הדרכים, יש מוזיקה נהדרת, יש חיים מלאים.

אירלנד היא חלום של מקום לירח דבש.

אנחנו הגענו בעונה הכי פחות גשומה - אביב - ואמנם היה מאוד קר, אבל האווירה והנופים והאנשים חיממו את הלב.

אני שמחה לומר שלא נתקלנו ברתיעה או חלילה גילויי אנטישמיות, אלא רק קבלת פנים חמה ואוהדת. 

אני שמחה לומר לטסות הבאות לאירלנד שמצפה לכן חוויה מרתקת, במחירים נוחים, מול נופים שנראים כאילו נלקחו מאגדות, עם אנשים שעדיין מתנהגים כאבירים.

ואיך אפשר בלי הזווית המוזיקלית: לקחנו שיר איתנו לאירלנד וחזרנו מאוהבים בו עד מעל לראש...

תוכלו לשמוע אותו כאן: http://slide.ly/view/3867533599e67cda43078cdd0bd1dd0b ולהתרשם מעוד תמונות.


את השבוע השני בילינו בסקוטלנד, וברשותכן אחפש דרך יותר תמציתית ומהירה לסכמו - כי אני לא זוכרת אם יש בנות שמתעתדות לטוס לשם. רק אומר בהערת סיכום שסקוטלנד היא המשך טבעי, מושלם, קסום ומרגש לחוויה האירית. שארוחות הבוקר דומות, אם לא זהות, וגם טוב ליבם של המארחים...ואני ממש ממליצה לעשות טיול שבוע/שבוע או אפילו יותר, כי שתי המדינות האלה פשוט מקסימות. הן רומנטיות, עשירות מכל בחינה שתעלו על דעתכן, היסטוריות, אותנטיות, קלאסיות, ופשוט...אהובות.


----------



## Princess Lotta (11/6/14)

ואם במקרה עשיתי לכן תיאבון, תפרגנו לעצמכן 
לבן הזוג, ולאנשים הנפלאים שאחראים לפבלובה הזו

תעצרו שם. לא תתחרטו.

http://thepantryportlaoise.com/


----------



## haych (12/6/14)

איכשהו פספסתי את הקרדיטים של ירח הדבש! 
על מצפונך שאקום לעבודה עייפה מחר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כ"כ עשית לי חשק!!
הייתי באירלנד לפני 9-10 שנים, נהניתי מכל שניה - היא מהממת!! זכורים לי במיוחד האנשים המקסימים (היו כמה מקרים שאנשים הבחינו שאנחנו נוסעים לאט, כי מנסים להמצא במפה תוך כדי, והציעו עזרה מיוזמתם, ואפילו הובילו אותנו אחריהם למרות שהיעד שלהם בכלל היה בכיוון השני!) והמקום האהוב עלי היה צוקי מוהר. בטבעת קרי היה לנו מזג אוויר גרוע  
עשיתי את הטיול הזה עם ההורים שלי וחברים שלהם - אין לי ספק שעם א' זאת יכולה להיות חוויה אחרת, ואמרתי לו שאני חייבת לעשות שם סיבוב שני - יחד איתו (ואני לא חסידה של לחזור לאותו מקום פעמיים, עד כדי כך אירלנד נהדרת).

באשר לסקטולנד - היינו על סף לטוס לשם בספטמבר הקרוב, אבל אנחנו אנשים של טרקים וקראתי שבכל עונה יכול לרדת המון גשם, ושצריך לצאת לטרק סופר מצוידים - ולא היה לנו חשק כ"כ להשקיע, וגם לעשות טיול של כמה ימים בשטח כשיורד גשם. אז היעד הפף לאיסלנד (למרות שנראה לי שזה יהיה אותו מצב...) חייבים להגיע גם לשם בשלב מסויים!
בקיצור-בירברתי יותר מדי על עצמי - זה פשוט כי כ"כ עשית לי חשק וכי יש לנו טעם דומה כנראה 
שמחה שנהניתם ומקווה שהחזרה לשגרה הייתה קלה יחסית.

אגב, מצטרפת להמלצה לטוס ישר אחרי החתונה. אם מחכים נראה לי שזה מרגיש כמו "סתם" טיול בחו"ל, ומאבד את היחודיות של ירח הדבש ואת האקסטרה התרגשות מהאופוריה של החתונה (אנחנו התחתנו ביום שלישי וטסנו ביום ראשון).


----------



## butwhy (17/6/14)

חיכיתי המון זמן לשבת ולקרוא את הקרדיטים מירח הדבש שלכם, כי לא היינו בארץ ובכל פעם נכנסתי לפורום רק לכמה דקות, ועם כל הסקרנות רציתי להקדיש להם את הזמן הראוי.
ופשוט--- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה רבה על הפירוט וההשקעה! התמונות יפות כל כך והפירוט מזמין כל כך, והכל ממש ממש עושה חשק... אני לא יכולה לחכות לספטמבר, כשנטוס!
אז קודם כל, אני ממש שמחה שהיה לכם ירח דבש נפלא כזה!
ודבר שני, המון תודה, ואם זה בסדר אשמור לעצמי את הזכות להטריד אותך במסרים בקשר לירח דבש המקסים שלכם ולבקש טיפים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
אה, והמלצה! לפני די הרבה שנים קראתי ספר מקסים מקסים על אירלנד בשם "האי הירוק, המקרר ואני" (באנגלית: Round Ireland With a Fridge) של טוני הוקס - קומיקאי בריטי (למיטב זכרוני) שמחליט לצאת לטיול שבו יקיף את אירלנד - בטרמפים - עם מקרר. הסיפור אמיתי (על הכריכה יש צילום של המקרר עם מלא חתימות שהוא אסף בדרך), והוא כיפי נורא. ממליצה בחום


----------



## Princess Lotta (17/6/14)

בכיף ובאהבה, "תטרידי חופשי" 
אתם הולכים על כל אירלנד או רק הדרום? משלבים גם את סקוטלנד בטיול?


----------



## butwhy (17/6/14)

מקסימה את!! 
עוד לא החלטנו לאן בדיוק לנסוע באירלנד. יש לנו 16 ימים שם, ובינתיים לא תכננו לנסוע גם לסקוטלנד. אח"כ נהיה גם 5 לילות בלונדון. וואו, איך בא לי כבר (ורק חזרנו מפראג.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
כמה זמן את חושבת שצריך לסקוטלנד? כי זה רעיון מעניין מאוד וגורם לי עכשיו לזמום מזימות ולהזמין טיסה מסקוטלנד לאירלנד!
ואגב, מאיזו חברה שכרתם רכב?


----------



## Princess Lotta (18/6/14)

היי, אני אבדוק לך לגבי השכרת הרכב 
אחת החברות זו אלמו יורופקאר, אני אבדוק את השנייה

(http://www.alamo.co.il/?gclid=CjkKE...vEIHR8sf1dqdKNJJbnmIwyqBsL1ytYQgmA2qQh4Hw_wcB)

אני גם אתן לך את האתר הכי זול להשכרת רכבים, הוא היה נהדר!

אם את עושה רק את דרום אירלנד אז 16 ימים זה די הרבה. אפשר לעשות 8-10 ימים שם (אנחנו עשינו 6 בלבד, דילגנו ממקום למקום, טיול טעימות כזה, ועדיין הספקנו המון) ואז את השאר בסקוטלנד (גם שם, היינו 6 ימים)

בסקוטלנד מאוד אהבתי את פרת' ואדינבורו וכמובן ההיילנדז עם לוך נס. אינברנס וגלזגו כערים ממש מיותרות, לטעמי. אבל המקום שהכי אהבתי היה העיירה פורט וויליאם ששוכנת למרגלות ההר הגבוה בסקוטלנד - בן נביס, והעיירה המדהימה פיטלוכרי - פשוט קסם של מקומות!

אני אעשה סיכום מסודר בסופ"ש עם תמונות גם משם ותוכלי להתרשם


----------



## butwhy (19/6/14)

תודה רבה! 
התלבטות לא פשוטה בכלל!


----------



## d a s t (9/6/14)

איזה יופי  
חייבת להודות שהכי הרשים אותי המיתוג והעיצוב. מדהים, מדהים, מדהים!!
וכפי שכתבת - היופי הוא בפרטים הקטנים. וזה כל כך כיף לקרוא ולראות חתונה עם כזו משמעות לכל הפרטים הקטנים. 
לקנא


----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)




----------



## ronitvas (9/6/14)

תענוג כזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זוכרת את השרשור שפתחתי על הכלות שעשו לי את זה?
את נכנסת לשם ובגדול! כבר מהטיזרים ששלחת לפני ידעתי שיש למה לחכות!!!
מדהים, מושלם, כתוב נפלא - עם פירוט - ממש עד הפרטים הקטנים.... כי דברים חשובים נמצאים בפרטים הקטנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



העיצוב המדהים של ניר בהחלט הוא משהו שיזכר, אני בטוחה, בלב האורחים והשותפים לעשייה.

הערה קטנה לגבי התגובות...
אני, למשל, קוראת את כל ההודעות בפורום. 
אבל, מכיוון שאני חייבת, בין היתר, לעבוד (אצלינו האירועים בסופי שבוע לרוב) ולהיות אמא ורעייה למופת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני שומרת לי זמן מיוחד לקריאת הקרדיטים, כך שאוכל להתמקד בהם ולא אסתכל ברפרוף (כפי שאני עושה על חלק מההודעות)
ולכן.... לקח לי זמן להגיע אליהם.
לא כולם מגיבים, גם אלה שקוראים באדיקות.
אל תתבאסי מזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
אני מאוד מאוד שמחה שהעלית את הקרדיטים המקסימים שלכם ומאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







תודה תודה תודה!

ובקשה קטנה.... את יכולה בבקשה להעלות את רשימת הספקים שלכם, בכדי שאוכל להעלות ביתר קלות את הקרדיטים שלך לרשימת הקרדיטים בסיפריות של הפורום? בטוחה שלך יהיה יותר קל לעשות זאת


----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)

יאי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה רבה כל כך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ושאלה: האם יש מקום בו מרוכזים כל שרשורי הקרדיטים שהועלו? או שהם מעלים אבק וירטואלי בארכיות הפורום? ומה שנשאר זה רק רשימות תמציתיות של הספקים? 

מכל מקום, התכוונת שאכין קובץ נפרד או פשוט לרשום את שמותיהם במרוכז בהודעה?


----------



## ronitvas (9/6/14)

את פשוט יכולה להכין 
את רשימת הספקים כאן, כהודעה נוספת. מן "תעודת זהות" של החתונה.
כשאת נכנסת ל"כלים ומידע" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קישורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קרדיטים
תוכלי לראות שחילקתי את הקרדיטים לפי שנים.
את רואה למעשה את רשימת הספקים (העיקריים, לא כולם) בקדימה. זאת "תעודת הזהות"
אם את לוחצת על השם והקישור, את מגיעה לקרדיטים, כפי שפורסמו על ידי הכותב/ת, גם אם הם כבר בארכיון.


----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)

נבחרת הספקים שלי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  *הכייייייייייי בעולם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מיתוג ועיצוב פרינט/דיגיטל, הזמנות, מעטפות, חותמות ובאנרים: ניר איינבינדר בעלי היקר*

ליגה משלהם- הטופ 3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גן אירועים: עדן על המים
איפור ושיער: ניבה ויולא 
צילום סטילס: שחר דרורי+ יואב חסקלוביץ'

אלופי עולם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שמלה: עליזה גרטס
טבעות: גראס/הבורסה לתכשיטים
תכשיטים: מגנוליה
נעליים: ליידי קומפורט

צילום וידאו: ניב מוסמן
מוזיקה - מוש מאופוריה - מרגישים מוזיקה
קייטרינג: בראף
אלכוהול ומתוקים: אפסייד בר
עיצוב: טל דביר (מעצבת הבית של עדן על המים)

רבנות/רב: צהר/יהודה ישרים
מקווה: נאות שקמה


----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)

ושלא יהיו טעויות - אני ממליצה בלב שלם על כולם 
ומאושרת על כך, וצריכה גם להוסיף את אייל ממגניסימו - מגנטים לאירועים שכמו שכתבתי היה שירותי ומדהים ונתן לנו אחלה מחיר. המרווחים בפוסט הקודם נובעים רק מקטגוריות שונות. באמת ובלב שלם - לשמחתי, כולם יצאו אלופי עולם!!!


----------



## Raspail (9/6/14)

כבשת אותי כבר עם המשפט הראשון על האירוויזיון 
בתור חובבת בעצמי ואחותה של מעריצה מושבעת במיוחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המון המון מזל טוב! אתם נראים זוג פשוט חמוד, כיפי ומקסים!!! ממש תענוג לקרוא את מה עומד מאחורי התמונות הנהדרות של החתונה ה-מ-ש-ג-ע-ת שלכם!!! כתבת יפה והתמונות מהממות! וחוצמזה את יפייפיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (גם לא בבלונד)

שיר שבירת הכוס גדול!!! והמיתוג מדליק! שאפו על ההשקעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תיכף רצה לראות את הוידאו! 
ובנתיים מזילה ריר על התמונות שלכם מסקוטלנד ואירלנד האהובות שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נשמע שהיה אדיר! אנחנו מתים לחזור לשם!!! (עשינו טיול של כמה שבועות בסקוטלנד בחגיגות השנתיים שלנו... ואני ביליתי עוד חודש חלומי באירלנד... אין ספק שזה מקום מושלם לירח דבש! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 איזה נופים מרהיבים צילמתם!!!)


----------



## Princess Lotta (9/6/14)

תודה רבה כל כך...


----------



## Frau Shnorkel (10/6/14)

איזה יופי! 
נראה שממש הצלחתם להנות, והתמונות ממש יפות!
כמו שאמרו קודם, אל תתבאסי, לפעמים באמת לוקח זמן לעבור על הכל ולהגיב, אני למשל ריפרשתי את הפורום שוב ושוב כדי לראות אם עדכנת עד שהיינו צריכים לנסוע, ואז לא ראיתי מחשב שלושה ימים... כמובן שזה הדבר הראשון שבדקתי כשעכשיו שבנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #מכורה 

שיהיה המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Princess Lotta (7/7/14)

תודה רבה 
הנה, רק עכשיו אני רואה תהודעה שלך!


----------

